# gas station bid



## GSS LLC

56,000 sq feet plowable lot. 72000 sq ft of total property with 16000 sq ft building in the center.

gas station with a country store on the back side. what would you price this at for plowing per push on a 1" trigger, and how much to salt it?

Lets play higher or lower... i will start with a price, would you bid it higher or lower?

push- $150

salt- $160


----------



## G.Landscape

Higher....


----------



## GSS LLC

push- 200

salt- 250


----------



## grandview

6k for the season with salt.


----------



## GSS LLC

G.d. Grandview. Haha.


----------



## grandview

GSS LLC;1579664 said:


> G.d. Grandview. Haha.


What?


----------



## GSS LLC

G.d. God dammit. You screwing up per push threads with your seasonal talk.


----------



## grandview

Fine,35 per push 15 for salt


----------



## Antlerart06

250 per visit salt included
With 1'' trigger you make 2-3 visits


----------



## grandview

I doubt you'll ever get an inch of snow on the ground with all the traffic.


----------



## got-h2o

grandview;1579688 said:


> I doubt you'll ever get an inch of snow on the ground with all the traffic.


That's a very good point. I do a district of 13 gas stations and it's often the case. It actually helps a lot in certain situations.

That being said, I price high, and your #s seem high to me. Not high b/c you're too high, but b/c I doubt they'll pay that. Gas stations are a low ballers wet dream around here. They set the bar back in the day when they used to pay cash out of the registers. I'd say around here maybe $250 plow and salt, favoring the higher # to plowing. That's a lot that a fly by night guy around here would do for $50/$50 no kidding. :realmad:

And whatever you are figuring for time, double it. Gas stations are a PIA. Patience is the key. There's no fix for ignorance, and you will encounter plenty of it.


----------



## got-h2o

Antlerart06;1579686 said:


> 250 per visit salt included
> With 1'' trigger you make 2-3 visits


Exactly. I just saw this after I posted. 1" trigger may be hard to convince on contract sometimes, but those during the day storms make it easy to pop in and out to keep it clean without a question being raised.

I also make them sign every visit to approve that the work was "satisfactory". That way it proves we were there as many times as we were and they were happy with what we were able to do at the time. 1/2 price cleanup visits for all of the clumps that fell off the cars are always a nice touch too.

I hated doing them....................till I billed them the first month.


----------



## Antlerart06

got-h2o;1579776 said:


> Exactly. I just saw this after I posted. 1" trigger may be hard to convince on contract sometimes, but those during the day storms make it easy to pop in and out to keep it clean without a question being raised.
> 
> I also make them sign every visit to approve that the work was "satisfactory". That way it proves we were there as many times as we were and they were happy with what we were able to do at the time. 1/2 price cleanup visits for all of the clumps that fell off the cars are always a nice touch too.
> 
> I hated doing them....................till I billed them the first month.


If I plow my Gas Stations I have to leave them a sign ticket showing I been there each time In my monthy billing I send one of my copies Been doing this for 10 years had issues before the Ticket idea
I still have 3 that pays on the spot


----------



## sven1277

Definitely bid high. Lots of traffic. They always think they have right of way. Hardpack. Slip and falls. Tight confines to work in. Have fun. I like commercial plowing but refuse to bid gas stations. I'll stick to churches, hotels and mobile home parks.


----------



## got-h2o

^^^^^I said the same thing, but times are tough and I take what I can get at this point.


----------



## hatefulmechanic

Higher than what you have, that is for sure. I do several locations less than half that size for more than what you have listed.

MAJOR PIA because you have to be VERY careful around tank access ports and pump islands. That one is a good size canopy so it should not be too bad, but ya normally wind up backdragging the tank ports to keep from hitting the lids. Even then you still have issues sometimes.

I just ordered a broom for a skid steer and am going to try it out on two of my high traffic gas station locations, hopefully it will help with the ground issues (going from asphalt to concrete in many areas)


----------



## procut

got-h2o;1579771 said:


> That's a very good point. I do a district of 13 gas stations and it's often the case. It actually helps a lot in certain situations.
> 
> That being said, I price high, and your #s seem high to me. Not high b/c you're too high, but b/c I doubt they'll pay that. Gas stations are a low ballers wet dream around here. They set the bar back in the day when they used to pay cash out of the registers. I'd say around here maybe $250 plow and salt, favoring the higher # to plowing. That's a lot that a fly by night guy around here would do for $50/$50 no kidding. :realmad:
> 
> And whatever you are figuring for time, double it. Gas stations are a PIA. Patience is the key. There's no fix for ignorance, and you will encounter plenty of it.


I agree with every word.


----------



## JimMarshall

Be sure to add extra for the PITA factor, as has been said.


----------



## 86 CJ

Price High. Gas stations and convenience stores are a Pain in the A$$


----------



## grandview

I'll take them all day long.


----------



## 86 CJ

I would to for the most part because they always need pushing and salting 

I would still just price high...wesport


----------



## GSS LLC

I tell you what, after plowing this thing for two events. you people saying the traffic is a pita, must not do apartment complexes. or my apartments are awful. I think this lot is a piece of cake. traffic is easy, only thing that is somewhat of an inconvenience is waiting for the front row parking to clear out so i can make a pass. Takes me an hour and 15 min to do the entire lot around the building with a 9ft blade with wings.


----------



## Antlerart06

GSS LLC;1583078 said:


> I tell you what, after plowing this thing for two events. you people saying the traffic is a pita, must not do apartment complexes. or my apartments are awful. I think this lot is a piece of cake. traffic is easy, only thing that is somewhat of an inconvenience is waiting for the front row parking to clear out so i can make a pass. Takes me an hour and 15 min to do the entire lot around the building with a 9ft blade with wings.


I 100% agree with the complexes
To me Gas Stations Are easy The overhang is there and 80% time you dont have to clean there


----------



## got-h2o

Antlerart06;1583082 said:


> I 100% agree with the complexes
> To me Gas Stations Are easy The overhang is there and 80% time you dont have to clean there


Depends where you live I bet. Here on a Friday, some have cars waiting out in the street to turn in just to get in line for a pump. It's complete chaos. Not all, but many. A station with 12 pump sides will have 30 cars there just for gas, not to mention the random store patrons.

There are others that are lucky to have 2-3 depending how late it is, and some will be packed round the clock. You get to know the lots/areas though and plan for it.


----------



## Antlerart06

got-h2o;1583691 said:


> Depends where you live I bet. Here on a Friday, some have cars waiting out in the street to turn in just to get in line for a pump. It's complete chaos. Not all, but many. A station with 12 pump sides will have 30 cars there just for gas, not to mention the random store patrons.
> 
> There are others that are lucky to have 2-3 depending how late it is, and some will be packed round the clock. You get to know the lots/areas though and plan for it.


Yep a plan is best thing I wouldnt even think about going to a gas station between 5pm-7pm 
I like the 24/7 stations at nite not many stopping for gas
At some I'll spread salt before cleaning come back 2 hrs and then clean it pack snow comes up easyer


----------



## grandview

got-h2o;1583691 said:


> Depends where you live I bet. Here on a Friday, some have cars waiting out in the street to turn in just to get in line for a pump. It's complete chaos. Not all, but many. A station with 12 pump sides will have 30 cars there just for gas, not to mention the random store patrons.
> 
> There are others that are lucky to have 2-3 depending how late it is, and some will be packed round the clock. You get to know the lots/areas though and plan for it.


Your over thinking this. You pull up and it's to busy ,keep going.Last thing they are thinking inside is snow in the lot.


----------



## got-h2o

grandview;1584939 said:


> Your over thinking this. You pull up and it's to busy ,keep going.Last thing they are thinking inside is snow in the lot.


Tell them that next time when my phone rings asking why their lot isn't done yet 

Busy = crabby managers that think they own the place.........and you, therefore they can call the shots and tell you how to do your job.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I have to share this one. 
The last good storm we got I pulled into a gas station to get some coffee.
There was a truck there plowing and he was doing the center by the pumps.
He was pushing it out and then backing up and pushing it out.
Some lady pulls in and parks right by the pumps right in front of him as he is plowing, mind you there were 3 other pumps already cleared.
He pulled straight up to her and put his plow down right in front of her car and then turned his truck off and went into the store.
The look on the ladys face was too much and I burst out laughing, boy did I get a dirty look like it was my fault and It wasn't even one of my contracts.
I should have stayed and seen what happened but had some plowing of mine to do.
So yes Gas stations can be a Real Pita bid it with this in mind.


----------



## kg26

250-Push on that 1' trigger you're going to make a mint.


----------



## hatefulmechanic

I have one station I service that has a 3 bay car wash on the side of the lot. 

EVERY event I have been on at that station there have been no less than 2 cars washing the snow off of them DURING THE STORM.

Sadly, this is in a college town, and almost every one of them are grad students or faculty.

Needless to say it makes the entrance to the car wash very precarious with 4-6" of ice build up in less than an hour.

That is definition of "out of scope" work.


----------



## beanz27

MSsnowplowing;1585600 said:


> I have to share this one.
> The last good storm we got I pulled into a gas station to get some coffee.
> There was a truck there plowing and he was doing the center by the pumps.
> He was pushing it out and then backing up and pushing it out.
> Some lady pulls in and parks right by the pumps right in front of him as he is plowing, mind you there were 3 other pumps already cleared.
> He pulled straight up to her and put his plow down right in front of her car and then turned his truck off and went into the store.
> The look on the ladys face was too much and I burst out laughing, boy did I get a dirty look like it was my fault and It wasn't even one of my contracts.
> I should have stayed and seen what happened but had some plowing of mine to do.
> So yes Gas stations can be a Real Pita bid it with this in mind.


I was amazed at how people do this the first time I plowed a gas station. 22 pumps, I had 18 cleared and where does EVERYONE go to fill up their cars? The the last 4 pumps. I mean COME ON. I don't understand it, why not go to the clean spot where you won't get your feet wet? Idiots.


----------



## Drakeslayer

kg26;1586575 said:


> 250-Push on that 1' trigger you're going to make a mint.


Are you the same guy who just got a bid on your driveway and didn't know what per push meant?


----------



## kg26

yeah I'm new to the business, I'm learning as I go and from what I pick up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gas stations are a big pain in the ass, bid high my friend!


----------



## rick4wd

free gas or discount on it lol
:laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

*may as well clear it for a fish cake and a case of coors lite . seems to be the norm around here . something is rotten in denmark if your bidding 3/4 the way into winter . ask to peek at the last guys contract, tell them you may able to "save them some money" , if they do*


----------



## ceptorman

MSsnowplowing;1585600 said:


> I have to share this one.
> The last good storm we got I pulled into a gas station to get some coffee.
> There was a truck there plowing and he was doing the center by the pumps.
> He was pushing it out and then backing up and pushing it out.
> Some lady pulls in and parks right by the pumps right in front of him as he is plowing, mind you there were 3 other pumps already cleared.
> He pulled straight up to her and put his plow down right in front of her car and then turned his truck off and went into the store.
> The look on the ladys face was too much and I burst out laughing, boy did I get a dirty look like it was my fault and It wasn't even one of my contracts.
> I should have stayed and seen what happened but had some plowing of mine to do.
> So yes Gas stations can be a Real Pita bid it with this in mind.


Good moveThumbs Up


----------



## GSS LLC

I got the contract because the last guy didnt show up often enough. this ended up being one of my best accounts. they want it clean, and they want it clean now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Glad to here you got the account based on providing good service. There are way too many hacks out there.Thumbs Up


----------



## dodgesprt00

GSS LLC;1583078 said:


> I tell you what, after plowing this thing for two events. you people saying the traffic is a pita, must not do apartment complexes. or my apartments are awful. I think this lot is a piece of cake. traffic is easy, only thing that is somewhat of an inconvenience is waiting for the front row parking to clear out so i can make a pass. Takes me an hour and 15 min to do the entire lot around the building with a 9ft blade with wings.


Then when the spots are all empty and you start making that first pass, it never fails some stupid 20 something pulls his Honda civic right in front of you like you weren't even there. They are a PITA but mine pay GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

